# I'm not sure if there is spyware on my iPhone 4s



## U5301

I am so sorry to post something that is probably very simple to answer but I have a very good feeling that my iPhone 4s has spyware in place! I have tried to down load my system info and i recieve a message that Safari is unable to do it. I have researched so much about spyware on the internet that has taught me a lot ! However, because I've been educating myself I would like a computer whiz to confirm my suspicions! I am going to copy and past a "system service" that is on my phone and could someone please explain this to me in simple terms! Thank you so much!!!
{"bundleID":"com.apple.WebKit.WebContent","app_name":"com.apple.WebKit.WebContent","share_with_app_devs":false,"name":"com.apple.WebKit.WebContent","app_version":"8600","is_first_party":false,"os_version":"iPhone OS 8.3 (12F70)","bug_type":"185","slice_uuid":"bae85426-ad23-3d3c-b4c2-eae46e171e6d","build_version":"8600.1.4.15.16"}
Incident Identifier: 04C90239-24DC-4332-B4C5-23327329DD42
CrashReporter Key: fbd21ff30003da2688f51bfa99bbb05608c72d50
Hardware Model: iPhone4,1
Process: com.apple.WebKit.WebContent [1860]
Path: /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/XPCServices/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.xpc/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
Identifier: com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
Version: 8600.1.4.15.16 (8600)
Code Type: ARM (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [1]

Date/Time: 2015-06-20 20:22:07.739 -0400
Launch Time: 2015-06-20 19:39:56.665 -0400
OS Version: iOS 8.3 (12F70)
Report Version: 104

Exception Type: EXC_RESOURCE
Exception Subtype: CPU
Exception Message: (Limit 50%) Observed 51% over 180 secs
Triggered by Thread: 0

Thread 0 name: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
Thread 0 Attributed:
0 WebCore 0x33f960d2 0x33e49000 + 1364178
1 WebCore 0x33f961de 0x33e49000 + 1364446
2 WebCore 0x33f961de 0x33e49000 + 1364446
3 WebCore 0x33f961de 0x33e49000 + 1364446
4 WebCore 0x33f961de 0x33e49000 + 1364446
5 WebCore 0x33f961de 0x33e49000 + 1364446
6 WebCore 0x33f961de 0x33e49000 + 1364446
7 WebCore 0x33f236b4 0x33e49000 + 894644
8 WebCore 0x33e66b02 0x33e49000 + 121602
9 WebCore 0x33e66a56 0x33e49000 + 121430
10 CoreFoundation 0x284f615c 0x28426000 + 852316
11 CoreFoundation 0x284f5cdc 0x28426000 + 851164
12 CoreFoundation 0x284f3f46 0x28426000 + 843590
13 CoreFoundation 0x2843f99c 0x28426000 + 104860
14 CoreFoundation 0x2843f7ae 0x28426000 + 104366
15 Foundation 0x291a8dbc 0x2919e000 + 44476
16 Foundation 0x291f6e78 0x2919e000 + 364152
17 libxpc.dylib 0x36ccc97c 0x36cc1000 + 47484
18 libxpc.dylib 0x36cce004 0x36cc1000 + 53252
19 com.apple.WebKit.WebContent 0x0008db0e 0x8a000 + 15118
20 libdyld.dylib 0x36b68aac 0x36b67000 + 6828

Thread 1 name: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
Thread 1:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b24c 0x36c1a000 + 4684
1 libdispatch.dylib 0x36b3b4ec 0x36b29000 + 74988
2 libdispatch.dylib 0x36b3b21e 0x36b29000 + 74270

Thread 2 name: JavaScriptCore::BlockFree
Thread 2:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c2eb2c 0x36c1a000 + 84780
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cae360 0x36cac000 + 9056
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caf230 0x36cac000 + 12848
3 libc++.1.dylib 0x35d88fa4 0x35d83000 + 24484
4 JavaScriptCore 0x2975a216 0x29745000 + 86550
5 JavaScriptCore 0x297566cc 0x29745000 + 71372
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
7 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
8 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 3 name: JavaScriptCore::Marking
Thread 3:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c2eb2c 0x36c1a000 + 84780
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cae360 0x36cac000 + 9056
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caf230 0x36cac000 + 12848
3 libc++.1.dylib 0x35d88fa4 0x35d83000 + 24484
4 JavaScriptCore 0x2991f150 0x29745000 + 1941840
5 JavaScriptCore 0x2991f1b4 0x29745000 + 1941940
6 JavaScriptCore 0x297566cc 0x29745000 + 71372
7 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
8 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
9 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 4 name: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
Thread 4:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b49c 0x36c1a000 + 5276
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b290 0x36c1a000 + 4752
2 CoreFoundation 0x284f57ee 0x28426000 + 849902
3 CoreFoundation 0x284f3db4 0x28426000 + 843188
4 CoreFoundation 0x2843f99c 0x28426000 + 104860
5 CoreFoundation 0x2843f7ae 0x28426000 + 104366
6 CFNetwork 0x27fdd642 0x27f61000 + 509506
7 Foundation 0x2926e186 0x2919e000 + 852358
8 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
9 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
10 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 5 name: WebCore: CFNetwork Loader
Thread 5:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b49c 0x36c1a000 + 5276
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b290 0x36c1a000 + 4752
2 CoreFoundation 0x284f57ee 0x28426000 + 849902
3 CoreFoundation 0x284f3db4 0x28426000 + 843188
4 CoreFoundation 0x2843f99c 0x28426000 + 104860
5 CoreFoundation 0x2843f7ae 0x28426000 + 104366
6 WebCore 0x33ef4a70 0x33e49000 + 703088
7 JavaScriptCore 0x297566cc 0x29745000 + 71372
8 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
9 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
10 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 6 name: com.apple.CFSocket.private
Thread 6:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c2f080 0x36c1a000 + 86144
1 CoreFoundation 0x284f9fa0 0x28426000 + 868256
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
3 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 7 name: AVAudioSession Notify Thread
Thread 7:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b49c 0x36c1a000 + 5276
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b290 0x36c1a000 + 4752
2 CoreFoundation 0x284f57ee 0x28426000 + 849902
3 CoreFoundation 0x284f3db4 0x28426000 + 843188
4 CoreFoundation 0x2843f99c 0x28426000 + 104860
5 CoreFoundation 0x2843f7ae 0x28426000 + 104366
6 libAVFAudio.dylib 0x27146f28 0x2712d000 + 106280
7 libAVFAudio.dylib 0x27139424 0x2712d000 + 50212
8 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
9 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
10 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 8 name: com.apple.coremedia.player.async
Thread 8:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b4ec 0x36c1a000 + 5356
1 libdispatch.dylib 0x36b38b8e 0x36b29000 + 64398
2 MediaToolbox 0x29f76692 0x29f72000 + 18066
3 CoreMedia 0x28c9fd2c 0x28c70000 + 195884
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
5 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 9:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b49c 0x36c1a000 + 5276
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1b290 0x36c1a000 + 4752
2 CoreFoundation 0x284f57ee 0x28426000 + 849902
3 CoreFoundation 0x284f3db4 0x28426000 + 843188
4 CoreFoundation 0x2843f99c 0x28426000 + 104860
5 CoreFoundation 0x28489366 0x28426000 + 406374
6 CoreMotion 0x28d54ab6 0x28d0f000 + 285366
7 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caede8 0x36cac000 + 11752
8 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36caed5a 0x36cac000 + 11610
9 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacb04 0x36cac000 + 2820

Thread 10:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c2f9c0 0x36c1a000 + 88512
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cace20 0x36cac000 + 3616
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacaf8 0x36cac000 + 2808

Thread 11:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c2f9c0 0x36c1a000 + 88512
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cace20 0x36cac000 + 3616
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacaf8 0x36cac000 + 2808

Thread 12:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c2f9c0 0x36c1a000 + 88512
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cace20 0x36cac000 + 3616
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacaf8 0x36cac000 + 2808

Thread 13:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c2f9c0 0x36c1a000 + 88512
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cace20 0x36cac000 + 3616
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x36cacaf8 0x36cac000 + 2808

Thread 0 crashed with ARM Thread State (32-bit):
r0: 0xb583503f r1: 0x2050a200 r2: 0x0f434b28 r3: 0xe57e07ff
r4: 0x00193a8c r5: 0x127240e0 r6: 0x001939e4 r7: 0x001939d4
r8: 0x00000000 r9: 0x00000000 r10: 0x00193b5c r11: 0x080f8400
ip: 0x0000001f sp: 0x001939a4 lr: 0x12078c00 pc: 0x33f960d2
cpsr: 0x20000030

Bad magic 0x291A8DC1
Microstackshots: 1 (from 2147483647-04-04 06:32:00 -0500 to 2147483647-04-04 06:32:00 -0500)
1 ??? [0x195a80]
1 CoreFoundation 0x28426000 + 104865 [0x2843f9a1]
1 ??? [0x195938]
1 CoreFoundation 0x28426000 + 843193 [0x284f3db9]
1 ??? [0x194ca0]
1 CoreFoundation 0x28426000 + 849907 [0x284f57f3]
1 ??? [0x194c60]
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1a000 + 4757 [0x36c1b295]
1 ??? [0x194c24]
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x36c1a000 + 5276 [0x36c1b49c]
*1 ??? [0x80014111]

Binary Images:
0x8a000 - 0x8dfff com.apple.WebKit.WebContent armv7 <bae85426ad233d3cb4c2eae46e171e6d> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/XPCServices/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.xpc/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
0x1b96000 - 0x1bb1fff Safari armv7 <6680f5ad1c973dddb5abb55fb1e06fc3> /Applications/MobileSafari.app/Safari.wkbundle/Safari
0x1fe81000 - 0x1fea4fff dyld armv7 <35ecdca1a767375e95ffa0f2a78d76d0> /usr/lib/dyld
0x26c86000 - 0x26c86fff WebProcessLoader armv7 <c4e6c89bbcea3c04b3d45f3cf6a7fed1> /System/Library/AccessibilityBundles/WebProcessLoader.axbundle/WebProcessLoader
0x26d32000 - 0x26d4dfff libJapaneseConverter.dylib armv7 <1531c07cd9613bba8fc6fe9217f33612> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
0x26d4e000 - 0x26d6ffff libKoreanConverter.dylib armv7 <e91af7fb662c3c3ab502c2575c270234> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
0x26d9c000 - 0x26e88fff RawCamera armv7 <0b450cc0a2ca343ebb001b36b7db61d5> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/RawCamera
0x26e9f000 - 0x26fb3fff IMGSGX543GLDriver armv7 <94b2fdcb2ea9382db24393a59eaf0397> /System/Library/Extensions/IMGSGX543GLDriver.bundle/IMGSGX543GLDriver
0x26fbf000 - 0x2712cfff AVFoundation armv7 <d269609e868231debb09b8b9b65a7367> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/AVFoundation
0x2712d000 - 0x2718cfff libAVFAudio.dylib armv7 <a8b5cbfd28863732b462e2fa2d3b78e9> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/libAVFAudio.dylib
0x271c7000 - 0x271c7fff Accelerate armv7 <a79992cca15033b7bed80bd705be71f4> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Accelerate
0x271c8000 - 0x271d7fff libCGInterfaces.dylib armv7 <0179d4f097993b9387feabd99c719c21> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Libraries/libCGInterfaces.dylib
0x271d8000 - 0x273f1fff vImage armv7 <872e53dd96dc36bf90b3a0ac74c5adb1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vImage.framework/vImage
0x273f2000 - 0x274cffff libBLAS.dylib armv7 <3a6573adecda34749cc5282831e744cb> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/libBLAS.dylib
0x274d0000 - 0x27793fff libLAPACK.dylib armv7 <1c01784b93d3329b97fc65515e51d5a5> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/libLAPACK.dylib
0x27794000 - 0x277a6fff libLinearAlgebra.dylib armv7 <cebf63450c443b33815fa077775a1a11> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/libLinearAlgebra.dylib
0x277a7000 - 0x2781bfff libvDSP.dylib armv7 <3008dddb27c53aad952b3bbc6e640984> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/libvDSP.dylib
0x2781c000 - 0x2782dfff libvMisc.dylib armv7 <39de9e92305734d9b8661d4d2981467d> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/libvMisc.dylib
0x2782e000 - 0x2782efff vecLib armv7 <6c07e6493c69320b8888af62c9702490> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/vecLib
0x2782f000 - 0x27856fff Accounts armv7 <267824c6da983372b6ebc77a6ab0b158> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accounts.framework/Accounts
0x27b85000 - 0x27df9fff AudioToolbox armv7 <35314493dec2370e88277f154701eecb> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/AudioToolbox
0x27f61000 - 0x280edfff CFNetwork armv7 <9b5451d8ea3a395c9d85b29480c2b5dc> /System/Library/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/CFNetwork
0x280ee000 - 0x28173fff CloudKit armv7 <3688a76a888b34f9849a8997f0df5eb7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CloudKit.framework/CloudKit
0x28174000 - 0x281d3fff CoreAudio armv7 <2145d56fd7563bd9bc4a8261974aeec6> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/CoreAudio
0x281ef000 - 0x2820cfff CoreBluetooth armv7 <1c0cd3e8d8b23164b1dff15acebc391e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreBluetooth.framework/CoreBluetooth
0x2820d000 - 0x28425fff CoreData armv7 <8827e84fedc838ea92a4aab968b568f6> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/CoreData
0x28426000 - 0x28758fff CoreFoundation armv7 <56d409e85e843dd98e7d3494112a0c35> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/CoreFoundation
0x28759000 - 0x28882fff CoreGraphics armv7 <097d6e7085893b518a4b07052fd170d5> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/CoreGraphics
0x288c2000 - 0x288c4fff libCGXType.A.dylib armv7 <b18ea406878f326fa1f5735cd361cc16> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x288c5000 - 0x288cffff libCMSBuiltin.A.dylib armv7 <2ca7a30774ea3073af7faf523b371911> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Resources/libCMSBuiltin.A.dylib
0x28a9c000 - 0x28ab6fff libPDFRIP.A.dylib armv7 <e5f23147e2b037c8898063252e637b05> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Resources/libPDFRIP.A.dylib
0x28ab7000 - 0x28ad2fff libRIP.A.dylib armv7 <383be8976d58346191e245a0ed169b97> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x28ad3000 - 0x28be5fff CoreImage armv7 <149e85c285313ece80f8f9ee5ec05f21> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/CoreImage
0x28be6000 - 0x28c3efff CoreLocation armv7 <f2d38b73b524355a9f567854029e797c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/CoreLocation
0x28c70000 - 0x28d0efff CoreMedia armv7 <f6c07770f5503f6784ab5aa145d37c1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/CoreMedia
0x28d0f000 - 0x28dedfff CoreMotion armv7 <15b462dede9b3f54992fe8fd793ceeed> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMotion.framework/CoreMotion
0x28dee000 - 0x28e4cfff CoreTelephony armv7 <3749e93443863780811f2b6ca2af9a2e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreTelephony.framework/CoreTelephony
0x28e4d000 - 0x28f19fff CoreText armv7 <06c12d17c87332e3a92fdd471c7460b3> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/CoreText
0x28f1a000 - 0x28f30fff CoreVideo armv7 <2a18de158cf5384cb5f19b7f56231ceb> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/CoreVideo
0x2919e000 - 0x293a3fff Foundation armv7 <97042f0fe32f3ff1bee01cea7866d334> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Foundation
0x294a5000 - 0x294fafff IOKit armv7 <c13d6573e7e83c75a88893c3e004e48c> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x294fb000 - 0x29744fff ImageIO armv7 <cad9046aa04733a2a0e2eac058cd84af> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/ImageIO
0x29745000 - 0x29a8ffff JavaScriptCore armv7 <9679b331fe0d331cb60fcf6182371f44> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/JavaScriptCore
0x29d87000 - 0x29d8ffff MediaAccessibility armv7 <a807163c0ec33367ab1643971de5a910> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaAccessibility.framework/MediaAccessibility
0x29d90000 - 0x29f71fff MediaPlayer armv7 <6e91ee66a59d3be29b6a80828512ac92> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaPlayer.framework/MediaPlayer
0x29f72000 - 0x2a2f1fff MediaToolbox armv7 <dceb7cd851a031c68c03dd7a59a2b7a4> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/MediaToolbox
0x2a3b2000 - 0x2a421fff Metal armv7 <8e11a65349973e4eb041753af33687dc> /System/Library/Frameworks/Metal.framework/Metal
0x2a422000 - 0x2a4b6fff MobileCoreServices armv7 <ee16e1530e7f367d973a716cfe88b1af> /System/Library/Frameworks/MobileCoreServices.framework/MobileCoreServices
0x2a50b000 - 0x2a5a2fff NetworkExtension armv7 <0d7c23fe9c2030319f2792e43a9dc275> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetworkExtension.framework/NetworkExtension
0x2af6e000 - 0x2b049fff GLEngine armv7 <005d189c37be32e9b165877327103720> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
0x2b04a000 - 0x2b052fff OpenGLES armv7 <7e510b8799793a1b820bf22def9975cc> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/OpenGLES
0x2b054000 - 0x2b054fff libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib armv7 <2b49dae847f63c5682ddacdeadf08e15> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
0x2b055000 - 0x2b057fff libCoreFSCache.dylib armv7 <324c3cef7d6d3e958a1f3a55e20e74f8> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/libCoreFSCache.dylib
0x2b058000 - 0x2b05bfff libCoreVMClient.dylib armv7 <2d35b7480ad03ee7b2ac3c6a03edcdec> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x2b05c000 - 0x2b064fff libGFXShared.dylib armv7 <8db068ab7c3131c38b62f97ebdd5f96a> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/libGFXShared.dylib
0x2b065000 - 0x2b0a4fff libGLImage.dylib armv7 <20469ae8ddd537d7a4177d24c81ff20a> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/libGLImage.dylib
0x2b0a5000 - 0x2b1dffff libGLProgrammability.dylib armv7 <4bb0c292626b3ea68243decad94b6059> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGLES.framework/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x2b57a000 - 0x2b6d6fff QuartzCore armv7 <8586510d30293a1db1e5a8e5f1efad21> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/QuartzCore
0x2b6d7000 - 0x2b71dfff QuickLook armv7 <6a8429aee14d3014b0325b0126258af7> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/QuickLook
0x2b90b000 - 0x2b94cfff Security armv7 <2cb85f8b1c9e3a62b73841d04dd05e13> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Security
0x2bafc000 - 0x2bb58fff SystemConfiguration armv7 <8812238f38ed332f88803b8da35eb92b> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/SystemConfiguration
0x2bb5b000 - 0x2c409fff UIKit armv7 <ea23c036152530dd951a9b396153dcad> /System/Library/Frameworks/UIKit.framework/UIKit
0x2c40a000 - 0x2c471fff VideoToolbox armv7 <ba11ed2d070931b28a0f08cf663af71e> /System/Library/Frameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/VideoToolbox
0x2c4a1000 - 0x2c68bfff WebKit armv7 <ecf00c91b5f636e294c7303bfea6612e> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKit
0x2cba9000 - 0x2cbadfff AggregateDictionary armv7 <43803ef0c99337ad8e84b201cbd53be4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AggregateDictionary.framework/AggregateDictionary
0x2cd73000 - 0x2cd76fff AirPlaySupport armv7 <b2ec45734af330c0874506b555b143a0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AirPlaySupport.framework/AirPlaySupport
0x2cf7b000 - 0x2cfb9fff AppSupport armv7 <e1706add1b26324fb9c8dc6fc3614f95> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppSupport.framework/AppSupport
0x2d0fb000 - 0x2d139fff AppleJPEG armv7 <2425baad41ae32538d38e5444dfb64f6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleJPEG.framework/AppleJPEG
0x2d144000 - 0x2d156fff ApplePushService armv7 <386a92a19d2c3bc5a315d206d4be4fde> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ApplePushService.framework/ApplePushService
0x2d157000 - 0x2d15dfff AppleSRP armv7 <7211a80b47663c19a1094ca3211cb042> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSRP.framework/AppleSRP
0x2d192000 - 0x2d19bfff AssertionServices armv7 <8afeeca759fd39528c8c003fcbbe3c40> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AssertionServices.framework/AssertionServices
0x2d19c000 - 0x2d1b6fff AssetsLibraryServices armv7 <4eb13a55b12e318f869915f10f60cb4c> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AssetsLibraryServices.framework/AssetsLibraryServices
0x2d21e000 - 0x2d221fff BTLEAudioController armv7 <489e47c243a2337886bcf7283ff7b2b6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/BTLEAudioController.framework/BTLEAudioController
0x2d222000 - 0x2d23afff BackBoardServices armv7 <5387378112d83ef3861b6f2bdb525d74> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/BackBoardServices.framework/BackBoardServices
0x2d23d000 - 0x2d272fff BaseBoard armv7 <3ba2d91af0723d69b670a5916ab6a0a9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/BaseBoard.framework/BaseBoard
0x2d4c4000 - 0x2d4ccfff CaptiveNetwork armv7 <514415f4d15630b383e23b8cf8597fb1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CaptiveNetwork.framework/CaptiveNetwork
0x2d4d5000 - 0x2d5f8fff Celestial armv7 <e8c9906d5d893349b69d9f3183b43245> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Celestial.framework/Celestial
0x2d621000 - 0x2d626fff CertUI armv7 <e43adf2191a43d3fba2742faa13f4350> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CertUI.framework/CertUI
0x2d769000 - 0x2d78afff ChunkingLibrary armv7 <3b5dd2b7e86c35a390eedb16dbe82f5c> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ChunkingLibrary.framework/ChunkingLibrary
0x2d78b000 - 0x2d7cffff CloudDocs armv7 <b65c2b7f7afb329fae393a3b228ca25c> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CloudDocs.framework/CloudDocs
0x2dc7c000 - 0x2dcc4fff ColorSync armv7 <a5f0f7101909375f8206341f0167b497> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ColorSync.framework/ColorSync
0x2dcc8000 - 0x2dcd8fff CommonUtilities armv7 <558efb6105b137fa890c69c0ea8e26ef> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonUtilities.framework/CommonUtilities
0x2dd51000 - 0x2dd55fff ConstantClasses armv7 <d6d49478489a3e8fa14f11e460dd3934> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ConstantClasses.framework/ConstantClasses
0x2dd8f000 - 0x2dd96fff CoreAUC armv7 <ef0b9799864637758398678b74c749fa> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/CoreAUC
0x2de11000 - 0x2de33fff CoreDuet armv7 <f23c4f48c0653e618e1fd7aa81bf9ae8> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuet.framework/CoreDuet
0x2de39000 - 0x2de49fff CoreDuetDaemonProtocol armv7 <176f151714e635419978fe1c490aa835> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuetDaemonProtocol.framework/CoreDuetDaemonProtocol
0x2de50000 - 0x2de52fff CoreDuetDebugLogging armv7 <5b8e426276a73cf09b19d48a87fc475e> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuetDebugLogging.framework/CoreDuetDebugLogging
0x2e0be000 - 0x2e159fff CorePDF armv7 <4047b3f8740c3c4582494a84e341531d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/CorePDF
0x2e245000 - 0x2e263fff CoreServicesInternal armv7 <dbeb8d004bf83d49a31d57fdbc7f964a> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/CoreServicesInternal
0x2e463000 - 0x2e4e5fff CoreUI armv7 <1e8947c0cc213ed2946d536e13e13563> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/CoreUI
0x2e4e6000 - 0x2e56afff CoreUtils armv7 <8585aaf1da543306ac6f24f824a681b9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUtils.framework/CoreUtils
0x2e56b000 - 0x2e570fff CrashReporterSupport armv7 <5be916f2f61f343586b98c6b1d230273> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/CrashReporterSupport
0x2e571000 - 0x2e576fff DAAPKit armv7 <9dca61469d0d35259d1d869c04c5c9fe> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DAAPKit.framework/DAAPKit
0x2e7e6000 - 0x2e7fefff DataDetectorsCore armv7 <15433c6eb8783f91b481697d3400bc38> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/DataDetectorsCore
0x2e7ff000 - 0x2e7fffff PhoneNumbers armv7 <21967a49eb2337198d7247c0cfe9c05d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/PlugIns/PhoneNumbers.plugin/PhoneNumbers
0x2e81a000 - 0x2e820fff DataMigration armv7 <b5acf452ae033f90925513cfd01b8bfd> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataMigration.framework/DataMigration
0x2e838000 - 0x2e852fff DictionaryServices armv7 <93f47b91fb463c2a9129898cd3a185fa> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/DictionaryServices
0x2e871000 - 0x2e890fff EAP8021X armv7 <2639d8adafe9363e8c4d5027305bf4c8> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/EAP8021X.framework/EAP8021X
0x2e9c6000 - 0x2ede9fff FaceCore armv7 <337307090c7738948561ba7e8eb5dacb> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCore.framework/FaceCore
0x2ee11000 - 0x2ee11fff FontServices armv7 <cbb30d45ea9734bfa6884f86a938a73f> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FontServices.framework/FontServices
0x2ee12000 - 0x2eee7fff libFontParser.dylib armv7 <494ed59103ed36e997fb67e6066643e5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FontServices.framework/libFontParser.dylib
0x2eee8000 - 0x2eef7fff libGSFontCache.dylib armv7 <bd784593545d39de8954b379fcd0f3aa> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FontServices.framework/libGSFontCache.dylib
0x2eef8000 - 0x2ef26fff libTrueTypeScaler.dylib armv7 <4a3073f4c8e03f8c829fd4253aa1bf51> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FontServices.framework/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
0x2efdb000 - 0x2eff7fff FrontBoardServices armv7 <1e3e69f7a2b9312aa0678188baeaf4af> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FrontBoardServices.framework/FrontBoardServices
0x2f5ac000 - 0x2f5b3fff libGPUSupportMercury.dylib armv7 <f5b3929b68023133b6613cda7f7a3ede> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GPUSupport.framework/libGPUSupportMercury.dylib
0x2f937000 - 0x2f94dfff GenerationalStorage armv7 <f76b01463f90380ca6ec919ed1398efa> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/GenerationalStorage
0x2f94e000 - 0x2fc0efff GeoServices armv7 <926a6ac04e243b168e5fd0bf10c929f4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GeoServices.framework/GeoServices
0x2fc0f000 - 0x2fc1ffff GraphicsServices armv7 <c5f9926d3a403f5997576e6e043cc70d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GraphicsServices.framework/GraphicsServices
0x2fe62000 - 0x2fee6fff HomeSharing armv7 <4a8837ae419735b697e8c99aa97c84fc> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HomeSharing.framework/HomeSharing
0x301f6000 - 0x301f9fff IOAccelerator armv7 <dc084a6852df32c0bab91a7dfa2999b1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IOAccelerator.framework/IOAccelerator
0x301fc000 - 0x30202fff IOMobileFramebuffer armv7 <068bc120153632e19cf70b80b9d120ea> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IOMobileFramebuffer.framework/IOMobileFramebuffer
0x30203000 - 0x30208fff IOSurface armv7 <66aec3303d453ee799985c1a92fc15b2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IOSurface.framework/IOSurface
0x30209000 - 0x3020afff IOSurfaceAccelerator armv7 <5874c3171d313b5fa3125ba47f08f60f> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IOSurfaceAccelerator.framework/IOSurfaceAccelerator
0x302b2000 - 0x302ebfff LanguageModeling armv7 <989132d79a6b3605ac08181c299086ff> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LanguageModeling.framework/LanguageModeling
0x302ec000 - 0x3030afff LatentSemanticMapping armv7 <e7d9e90fb42a3112b02d2605eb3ab34d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LatentSemanticMapping.framework/LatentSemanticMapping
0x30365000 - 0x303c2fff MMCS armv7 <2773e5fa30493a65b35cbfd9365cc36d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MMCS.framework/MMCS
0x30453000 - 0x304f4fff ManagedConfiguration armv7 <46b04219628a3e3aa8fc078fd094544e> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ManagedConfiguration.framework/ManagedConfiguration
0x30504000 - 0x3057afff MediaControlSender armv7 <78214dd2578730f398a3fc622894cd73> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaControlSender.framework/MediaControlSender
0x30616000 - 0x3062afff MediaRemote armv7 <2a9d9b63959437d6956338b877f6e4af> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaRemote.framework/MediaRemote
0x3062b000 - 0x3063dfff MediaServices armv7 <f3db6c9bc1f33a8c9338ba0d9f2738ba> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaServices.framework/MediaServices
0x307b5000 - 0x307c2fff MobileAsset armv7 <513173db2afc385d9bdb36c51ab0d8c0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileAsset.framework/MobileAsset
0x30818000 - 0x3081ffff MobileInstallation armv7 <3b1be2be60273bd1a4b7291ea7a5db2c> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileInstallation.framework/MobileInstallation
0x30820000 - 0x3082cfff MobileKeyBag armv7 <ba62d597cb623cc0bef057768f4f16a4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileKeyBag.framework/MobileKeyBag
0x30859000 - 0x3085cfff MobileSystemServices armv7 <88ece9069dc231fcb625eecfa092c559> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileSystemServices.framework/MobileSystemServices
0x3087f000 - 0x3088cfff MobileWiFi armv7 <86526b49ad463478a0ad1b665454a91d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileWiFi.framework/MobileWiFi
0x308d3000 - 0x30a9cfff MusicLibrary armv7 <d0ac91087ff9364e89fb5aca14df347b> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MusicLibrary.framework/MusicLibrary
0x30b6a000 - 0x30b6ffff Netrb armv7 <2d1657f764ca3ee19c946eb11a36ccd3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Netrb.framework/Netrb
0x30b70000 - 0x30b76fff NetworkStatistics armv7 <e998d8394c56364999f08fccad57edc9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetworkStatistics.framework/NetworkStatistics
0x30b9a000 - 0x30b9cfff OAuth armv7 <41954e567fc73e0a8ee6f0c60e956239> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OAuth.framework/OAuth
0x312fc000 - 0x31338fff OpenCL armv7 <9e433d6013b933ffb34c8acb6ebefe93> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OpenCL.framework/OpenCL
0x31462000 - 0x31489fff PersistentConnection armv7 <fe6655dd93473cb1b435ba718ff41ce6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PersistentConnection.framework/PersistentConnection
0x318af000 - 0x318f9fff PhysicsKit armv7 <f875279d5fe53e088a04e0537f753479> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhysicsKit.framework/PhysicsKit
0x31911000 - 0x31918fff PowerLog armv7 <894fa9a13ee23ffc908c74c4dd4fd11f> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PowerLog.framework/PowerLog
0x31c15000 - 0x31cabfff ProofReader armv7 <ef503c6ecf1d38019c86c5edeeffd9b7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProofReader.framework/ProofReader
0x31cac000 - 0x31ccdfff ProtectedCloudStorage armv7 <dc50ec11c9573db4aa8c0bd1cddc8651> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtectedCloudStorage.framework/ProtectedCloudStorage
0x31cce000 - 0x31cdafff ProtocolBuffer armv7 <eb68ec7e846e3eec960a2f1a87d2df46> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtocolBuffer.framework/ProtocolBuffer
0x31d0f000 - 0x31d7dfff Quagga armv7 <4c908b7b1c723f1baf4701b12a3035b9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Quagga.framework/Quagga
0x31d7e000 - 0x31d86fff QuickLookThumbnailing armv7 <a922d817d9513654ad3d3cd5c1019b7b> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/QuickLookThumbnailing.framework/QuickLookThumbnailing
0x32227000 - 0x32241fff SpringBoardServices armv7 <bab3eb8a02e63c58816caa119a0eedae> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SpringBoardServices.framework/SpringBoardServices
0x325b4000 - 0x326e0fff StoreServices armv7 <8a6532b3f1d73bf080dd61fcf421ffe6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/StoreServices.framework/StoreServices
0x327ab000 - 0x327b1fff SymptomReporter armv7 <00320c7665133556a2dc2d14f15ce2ed> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symptoms.framework/Frameworks/SymptomReporter.framework/SymptomReporter
0x327ba000 - 0x327bdfff TCC armv7 <d9a2a6b05bab3a8da9be98fa2aa2ad2d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TCC.framework/TCC
0x3340f000 - 0x33437fff TextInput armv7 <bc6b4690669831c491b5cc158a43fd1b> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TextInput.framework/TextInput
0x334f4000 - 0x335b6fff UIFoundation armv7 <b95c82977904320ca9e5a46d34ddf634> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/UIFoundation.framework/UIFoundation
0x335d3000 - 0x335d6fff UserFS armv7 <3b2efb8ace9234c1a5d30548618278e1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/UserFS.framework/UserFS
0x33e34000 - 0x33e48fff WebContentAnalysis armv7 <f6c05605f68e32f488965707e06db6b5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebContentAnalysis.framework/WebContentAnalysis
0x33e49000 - 0x349c7fff WebCore armv7 <9a857980242731b3b86ed88baf7764d9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebCore.framework/WebCore
0x349c8000 - 0x34a86fff WebKitLegacy armv7 <cf9deb949e44336498e1eadc4339124d> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKitLegacy.framework/WebKitLegacy
0x34a87000 - 0x34beefff WebUI armv7 <1e58cff407523da494cb28acd8a5b08a> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebUI.framework/WebUI
0x34e7a000 - 0x34eb5fff iTunesStore armv7 <7b378973157930f6b5e6abccb5111893> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iTunesStore.framework/iTunesStore
0x35755000 - 0x3575dfff libAccessibility.dylib armv7 <d8223224f89531979ca64044e132cc64> /usr/lib/libAccessibility.dylib
0x359b1000 - 0x359c7fff libCRFSuite.dylib armv7 <6c8b4c1a81be3031b11bb2c8df905bfc> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
0x359fa000 - 0x35afdfff libFosl_dynamic.dylib armv7 <d3a22c809a2137df9759998fee35f7a5> /usr/lib/libFosl_dynamic.dylib
0x35b17000 - 0x35b2efff libMobileGestalt.dylib armv7 <546035acb66b34fe8eb65a146ddd68fa> /usr/lib/libMobileGestalt.dylib
0x35b2f000 - 0x35b37fff libMobileGestaltExtensions.dylib armv7 <d34e1da449153a6884288871846f20ae> /usr/lib/libMobileGestaltExtensions.dylib
0x35b54000 - 0x35b55fff libSystem.B.dylib armv7 <08ff7c3cbd4e3e67993d0a48e6aed3fc> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x35bc6000 - 0x35c0afff libTelephonyUtilDynamic.dylib armv7 <22c8bc66647739f6a622daa126a5ddf5> /usr/lib/libTelephonyUtilDynamic.dylib
0x35d1a000 - 0x35d3cfff libarchive.2.dylib armv7 <bb88ac87da0539deb475655459969c75> /usr/lib/libarchive.2.dylib
0x35d3d000 - 0x35d3dfff libassertion_extension.dylib armv7 <c81b3b681dfa38bd82aadb07aca57faa> /usr/lib/libassertion_extension.dylib
0x35d6c000 - 0x35d78fff libbsm.0.dylib armv7 <5aacb51d3ab33eef96a210df170248aa> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x35d79000 - 0x35d82fff libbz2.1.0.dylib armv7 <3c8e4bd716963edeaed85a57f20d034e> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x35d83000 - 0x35dcdfff libc++.1.dylib armv7 <809aa036ab31309c926ca9e6ebe6250a> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
0x35dce000 - 0x35de9fff libc++abi.dylib armv7 <406002273d8637abbaee6bac38172aa9> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
0x35deb000 - 0x35df8fff libcmph.dylib armv7 <5e36a49a7c7c348bba8c34a9c7949c31> /usr/lib/libcmph.dylib
0x35df9000 - 0x35e01fff libcupolicy.dylib armv7 <aa99a13b634a37c3bc1b8d5bf199b854> /usr/lib/libcupolicy.dylib
0x35e28000 - 0x35e41fff libextension.dylib armv7 <1a01cb8a02303c3192303e971b6f6d9b> /usr/lib/libextension.dylib
0x35f72000 - 0x35f75fff libheimdal-asn1.dylib armv7 <18b222a9065935c1bc36f6bd6e91e4c9> /usr/lib/libheimdal-asn1.dylib
0x35f76000 - 0x36063fff libiconv.2.dylib armv7 <d2471d9b21d5391e9ebf48bdd3c535ed> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x36064000 - 0x361d2fff libicucore.A.dylib armv7 <c120e1f95861313a8f011280de2b5058> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x361df000 - 0x361dffff liblangid.dylib armv7 <3daf9c9e347e35488c42f7013b600555> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x361e0000 - 0x361eafff liblockdown.dylib armv7 <a5d7dd55fc0434d69bffb76a88de209b> /usr/lib/liblockdown.dylib
0x361eb000 - 0x36200fff liblzma.5.dylib armv7 <b83d5e0f50b7392186780d7fa064b2b7> /usr/lib/liblzma.5.dylib
0x3657b000 - 0x36590fff libmis.dylib armv7 <beea4b45428233e7af8a7838e04c0e8c> /usr/lib/libmis.dylib
0x365ba000 - 0x367b4fff libobjc.A.dylib armv7 <59d299fcc23336749134265993dd48ee> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x368a9000 - 0x36959fff libsqlite3.dylib armv7 <674b23fdd5193544b3658ebe42c88772> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x369db000 - 0x36a91fff libxml2.2.dylib armv7 <86ed8d560d153de3addfcad7374d30cc> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x36a92000 - 0x36ab3fff libxslt.1.dylib armv7 <0f99757ecf3a337996c29faf5f8e5dc1> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x36ab4000 - 0x36ac0fff libz.1.dylib armv7 <9f5e8650f96c351ab9c094e7a280aae2> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x36ac1000 - 0x36ac5fff libcache.dylib armv7 <91080a77362f321aab9ee9355030dd3e> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
0x36ac6000 - 0x36acffff libcommonCrypto.dylib armv7 <81d06fb7445e3dc7ada75ed0b97003e0> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
0x36ad0000 - 0x36ad4fff libcompiler_rt.dylib armv7 <791bcfcf3be332d583aec09e3ecce816> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
0x36ad5000 - 0x36adbfff libcopyfile.dylib armv7 <b3781346554f328ea685999660cb7087> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
0x36adc000 - 0x36b28fff libcorecrypto.dylib armv7 <ab04a29c292630a89a5d37306720cffc> /usr/lib/system/libcorecrypto.dylib
0x36b29000 - 0x36b66fff libdispatch.dylib armv7 <7773602666b33c5fa7a42abc1f0426b4> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
0x36b67000 - 0x36b68fff libdyld.dylib armv7 <94d89e576aeb386ebdfc40cccc32f2f1> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
0x36b69000 - 0x36b69fff libkeymgr.dylib armv7 <f998ce3066a031f1a1e803d54f24fd2c> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
0x36b6a000 - 0x36b6afff liblaunch.dylib armv7 <60f1508df69c3927bd313c3064a8ac34> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
0x36b6b000 - 0x36b6efff libmacho.dylib armv7 <68c916315aa631adbaec0a8a42e338b4> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
0x36b6f000 - 0x36b70fff libremovefile.dylib armv7 <193828d453763f91a9d9c91118fe29a5> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
0x36b71000 - 0x36b82fff libsystem_asl.dylib armv7 <32c06053050f37988233ef007a20222e> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_asl.dylib
0x36b83000 - 0x36b83fff libsystem_blocks.dylib armv7 <b4aba582daef30188b92ca1adbf0014c> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
0x36b84000 - 0x36be6fff libsystem_c.dylib armv7 <f9bba36ff63532b7ab9416ad089b915c> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
0x36be7000 - 0x36be9fff libsystem_configuration.dylib armv7 <dfcd8a8b3e19374d9d9b92f9125ed23b> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_configuration.dylib
0x36bea000 - 0x36bebfff libsystem_coreservices.dylib armv7 <9c170573a08b3e8ab8fd07cf3d5738a0> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_coreservices.dylib
0x36bec000 - 0x36bf8fff libsystem_coretls.dylib armv7 <0cfe7517b74438c2bb1aa146f27bd8c5> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_coretls.dylib
0x36bf9000 - 0x36bfffff libsystem_dnssd.dylib armv7 <b74319a4cdb23c15827c30e3acfac206> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
0x36c00000 - 0x36c19fff libsystem_info.dylib armv7 <dac280dca30a3d8ea90f6ff7530c65f3> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
0x36c1a000 - 0x36c34fff libsystem_kernel.dylib armv7 <bb8bc7dde0db32c7b450986eaef3f255> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
0x36c35000 - 0x36c55fff libsystem_m.dylib armv7 <2ca83504dc863c2380ef4d837283d936> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_m.dylib
0x36c56000 - 0x36c68fff libsystem_malloc.dylib armv7 <b4ac17518c163fe5b14d4e1bb8dad86a> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_malloc.dylib
0x36c69000 - 0x36c97fff libsystem_network.dylib armv7 <6ca030ccb376302498cf989a98ba2056> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
0x36c98000 - 0x36c9dfff libsystem_networkextension.dylib armv7 <7636aa6643b13c178882862c65eb8098> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_networkextension.dylib
0x36c9e000 - 0x36ca5fff libsystem_notify.dylib armv7 <114882d084cd38c1af8b91927fc70464> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
0x36ca6000 - 0x36cabfff libsystem_platform.dylib armv7 <4e61678a7d2b334bb08e058943ef2712> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_platform.dylib
0x36cac000 - 0x36cb2fff libsystem_pthread.dylib armv7 <02d86fbb3e9434449f50d011aec33e43> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_pthread.dylib
0x36cb3000 - 0x36cb5fff libsystem_sandbox.dylib armv7 <978280d6072e394dbffb0285d9715c63> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
0x36cb6000 - 0x36cb9fff libsystem_stats.dylib armv7 <0c0f198111183e69872af168499d8292> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_stats.dylib
0x36cba000 - 0x36cbffff libsystem_trace.dylib armv7 <7c16daabde3e3596af2ca8ee9c6a5d8d> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_trace.dylib
0x36cc0000 - 0x36cc0fff libunwind.dylib armv7 <7a86e925589a3c6eb9bb604386a4498d> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
0x36cc1000 - 0x36cdcfff libxpc.dylib armv7 <89a85f226d7333d89d7afcf58d58c58e> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib


----------



## dvk01

Sorry we cannot offer malware help for IOS in this forum 
this is for windows malware cleaning only 
moved to Apple iPods, iPads, and iPhones 

TSG system info is for windows computers only so IPhone won't download or run it


----------

